# world of water



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

been to world of water today to look at some beardies had look round was nothin spectacular but i did notice a royal with mites and 2 corns with mites, when i was asking the people about them all i got was the guy that deals with reptile is only in a couple of days a week y are there so many incompetant people about all it takes is couple hours of research to get a basic knolledge of care and problems!!!! ( not having a good day with pet shops!!! :bash


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Ive been once, most of the reptiles were listed wrong kings as corns or as morphs that dont exist. They were mega expensive too, theres not much point to them really when the reptile rooms is so close.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I agree with Amber, there is no point whe Mark runs such a great shop not so far away.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They've started to sell reptiles and other exotics at my WoW recently, prices are shocking though, and the condition of many of the animals leaves a lot to be desired.
They had a couple of emaciated (that's the best word to describe them) dartfrogs of a species that normally sells for around £40-50 with a price tag of £120! They were so skinny and malnourished they barely looked like they'd survive the journey home.
The hatchling normal Corns were about twice the price I've seen them in other shops too, and 10x what I paid for mine privately!
It was pointless trying to speak to the staff as they know nothing about the animals, I was told that they guy who "cares" for them isn't there all the time.


----------



## Cheynei (Dec 2, 2007)

There just another one of those garden centres that have a bit of space at the back and think it's a good idea to fill it with reptiles. I feel sorry for the reps and the people who shell out good money on bum advice from these places.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

In a way - i blame the people who buys them.

Anyone whos gona buy a reptile should look into them first then they would realise that places that are run like this don't have a clue and wouldn't buy from them.

I blame the naive buyers just as much as the rubbish pet shops.

Even when i was 13 and got my corn i had the scence to buy books on them, look the up on the net and find a good shop.

Just my opinion : victory:


----------



## Cheynei (Dec 2, 2007)

Unluckily though not everyone thinks the a same way, but your probably right.




stephenie191 said:


> In a way - i blame the people who buys them.
> 
> Anyone whos gona buy a reptile should look into them first then they would realise that places that are run like this don't have a clue and wouldn't buy from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Absolutely right that buyers should do their homework before buying, but that's no excuse for the way some of these places keep their animals.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I visited the one you are talking about (dartfrogs).I mentioned to a guy working there that Mountain Horned Dragons didnt like to be too hot,he just grunted back "i know" and walked away.Now this 3ft ish viv had a spotlight at EACH end,and the thermometer was reading 90+.Needless to say i walked out and will never go again.(Fish were crap too).


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> he just grunted back "i know"


You mean he actually managed to string _two_ words together!!! With a couple of exceptions they seem to have a policy of only employing illiterate knuckle-draggers, cheap I guess.


----------



## corny09 (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha i know they guy you must have spoken to! yeah he's a bit erm blunt lol

They've really perked up now though, got new people in, starting it all from scratch.

They've had to move to retiles to another branch while they sort out the set ups though but apparantly they are coming back!


----------

